# Horton Yukon SL



## jkdodge (Jul 26, 2008)

Any of you guys have one of these? What Bolt or arrow are you useing with it and what weight broadhead or expandable? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 26, 2008)

I shot a Yukon SL for a few years after they were legalized, but I traded it to a member on here.

The bolts I was using were the camo bolts that come in a six pack at Wal Mart.  They were carbons.  I can't remember the name so you'll have to just eyeball them, they are selling them at wal mart this year too because I saw them a few days ago.  I think they were called wolverines or grizzlys or something like that.

I shot some of the Horton aluminum bolts too, but they tended to bend when I pulled them out of the target.

I'll post some pictures up of them so you can see which ones they were since I can't remember the name.  I shot 100 grain NAP shockwave mechanicals and killed four deer with that combo.  I had passthroughs on three does, but on a 8 pt I shot him in the spine but I still killed him.

The Yukon SL shoots good, it put the bolt all the way through the spine on that buck, but the bolt stayed in him.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 26, 2008)

I just found an old bolt, it says 20" wolverine hunter crossbolt on it.  Put a 100 grain shockwave on it and it'll kill deer!

Hope this helps!


----------



## combatcomm (Jul 29, 2008)

I have the same bow. I bought some 20" namebrand boltz on sale for adcadacmy 6 for $19.99 a couple of weeks ago. Been using them they fly good. I only went to 30 yards out. Will look at the name when I get home. I also have a PDF file of the mannual if you need it.

Tom

Tom


----------



## Count Down (Jul 29, 2008)

I got my son one last year...It was a simple walmart $3.00 bolt with a 125 grain Shuttle broadhead that took this small BB...It was his first deer...he knows he has to shoot a bigger one this year!


----------

